# New mega project in Dubailand



## markmywords (Feb 16, 2005)

In two-three weeks time a huge project will be launched in Dubailand. So big that the launch will be annouced not in Dubai, but elsewhere during a prestigious event. 
So what's your guess? Maybe you guys already know


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Maybe that Space Tourism Launching base, for Richard Branson's Virgin venture?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

A new Enoc pertol station off Emirates road ?????


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

SA BOY said:


> A new Enoc pertol station off Emirates road ?????


LOL

I almost went dry in there, when visited Global Village.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

the safari park is supposed to be very big


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ But hardly of an international importance


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

perhaps dubai will reveal that dubailand is not a theme park, but in fact an industrial complex.

with the worlds biggest biscuit factory.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Hmmm ... a madam tos...ect ;/ wax museum


----------



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> the safari park is supposed to be very big


I agree, THE WORLDS LARGEST SAFARI PARK, an area full of rivers, forests, lakes, rock formations, savanahs...etc...


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

could it be a disney park?

announced to coincide with their 50th aniversery of the first one?


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

DUBAI said:


> could it be a disney park?
> 
> announced to coincide with their 50th aniversery of the first one?


I thought that Disney Park is what Nakheel wants to adopt, meaning a new artificial island.

Maybe it's about the Film World ...


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

fahed: that thing was just a joke


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

what could be it be?
a new hollywood?
a theme park, disney maybe?
a safari park?
mountain city?


----------



## metroreporter (Apr 10, 2005)

I think I know: A Disneywood-themed-mountain-safari-fun-fair!


----------



## Seabee (May 19, 2005)

:whisper: It's a full size working replica of the city of Dubai...


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

why do all these guesses sound so boring to me..


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Because you are now a moderator...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

because you are used to burj dubai, the palms, business bay, the world, the marina...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

and because you are a moderator, exactly dubai


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

The Meadows Phase 5?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

wow
i actually like the idea
as an avid golfer, like probably any other golfer, dubai's courses are great (although they lack a bit in quality in the summer months)
and personally i'd love to have more courses

dubai has to offer many things, because there still is not too much to do
everything is in the making

dubailand probably is the most important project. it will give dubai a totally different character!!!


and when they mean golf city, this surely is not only 1 single course. i bet there are at least 2!


the amount of announced golf courses to be finished in 5 years is awesome and golfers have a great choice.

golf courses also offer exclusive residential properties. like emirates hills for example


so let us sum up all golf courses:
the montgomerie
emirates majlis
emirates wadi
dubai creek
nad al sheba
al badia @ festival city
jebel ali golf resort
arabian ranches desert course

soon to come:
palm jebel ali
jumeirah islands
jumeirah golf estates (4 courses)
dubai land legends course
dubai land golf city (5 courses)
dubai land sports city victory heights
the world
airport city
lost city
arabian ranches paradise course
dubai waterfront?

did i forget one?


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

markmywords said:


> The first genuine project in Dubai which will achieve world significance not for the size or the oddity of the concept.


How can a golf city achieve world significance though?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Because it's in Dubai, oddly enough...


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Congratulations to dubai holding...

new holders of the title:


 'owner of the dumbest project in Dubai'

:dance:

they might aswell have built a river for people to go fishing in...


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

And there was me hoping for the space thing.


----------



## Duboy (Jun 28, 2004)

largest biscut factory?!..lol :lol: 

hey marky, spit it out..am checking back every five minutes man! give us a break... i am guessing it has something to do with the wax museum... with elements of golf thrown into it huh buddy?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

...its the stupid golf thing.


----------



## markmywords (Feb 16, 2005)

Trust me I hate golf as a game..but this project will make heads turn. Have some patience will you ?

Two-Three more weeks that is. For the launch.


----------



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

I know you guys think I'm silly, but it is known that for example, the Emirates Golf Course alone has attracted so much wild life. It has increased the number of Hares "large Rabbits." Resulted in the increase of the fox population. 

Also, a lot of birds never seen in Dubai before are seen there...

Imagine with all the golf courses, imagine the massive growth of wild life. Very exciting.

As you can tell, I'm an animal lover.


----------



## markmywords (Feb 16, 2005)

malec said:


> How can a golf city achieve world significance though?


Basically a golf course community need not be just 2-3 golf courses and some Emaar refugee asylums. It can have a lot more.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

DubaiCanadian said:


> As you can tell, I'm an animal lover.


Oh My ....... :runaway:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol 

another golf course...
dubai could be called golf city...
soon SZR will be closed to play golf on it.
but it sounds interesting, at least something huge...


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

sorry delete. markmywords answered my question before I asked


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

markmywords said:


> Basically a golf course community need not be just 2-3 golf courses and some Emaar refugee asylums.



LOL! :rofl:


----------



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

I bet you it's a golf course built on this big lake with many islands....


----------



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

MARCMYWODS, didn't I hit the nail on it's head? And don't ask me how I know....


----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

DubaiCanadian said:


> I know you guys think I'm silly, but it is known that for example, the Emirates Golf Course alone has attracted so much wild life. It has increased the number of Hares * "large Rabbits."* Resulted in the increase of the fox population.
> 
> Also, a lot of birds never seen in Dubai before are seen there...
> 
> ...


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

whats wrong with dubai. why cant somone have an original idea?

the golf thing has been done , done and over done.

it wastes tonnes of water, and conseqently energy.

unless this turns out to be an ice golf course, or some lake that you can swim around and play golf in it seems pointless.

luxuary golf.....

NEXT!


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

the five star hotel looks nice, I also think that golf courses are good because it ads greenery, rather than seeing desert i prefer golf courses!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

supposed to be 6*...


----------

